# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Microrobotics. Nanorobotics. >  Micro-force Sensing Mobile Microrobots, Multi-Scale Robotics & Automation Lab, West Lafayette, Indiana, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Multi-Scale Robotics & Automation Lab

Home page - multiscalerobotics.org/research/current

----------


## Airicist

Localized magnetic field control for microrobots

Published on Jan 7, 2016




> Using localized magnetic fields and vision-based control to navigate single and multiple robots around virtual objects.

----------

